# Yamaha 70 V Suzuki 90



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Charles J. Foschini said:


> I just commissioned a new skiff - 17 Maverick and I am finalizing a motor decision which I have a few weeks to do. My old skiff ran great with a 70 Yami 2S but topped out around 35 and ran all day in the upper 20's. It was a great power to get where I wanted to go, shallow and sipped gas. I expect more of the same from the new 70 and likely a bit faster given what I am hearing on the boat motor combo. For the extra weight of the 90 I get a blazing fast boat that I can then use the range to fish other areas of Flamingo and Biscayne Bay to the lower keys that I couldn't before - just took too long to get there. I have a few guide friends with as much as a 115 on the boat and they seem to fish just about everywhere I have in my old boat. The reason I would go with a Suzuki 90 is that it is the fastest and lightest and best reviewed motor at that rating. Looking for other folks thoughts and real experience. Thanks.


90


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

I had a decision last month with my BT Strike. Knew I wanted to go with the Zuke over the Yami for the torque difference. Most people go with the 60 with the BT and I rode one with a 70 Yami. They both did fine but I wanted the extra power for the family days and the extra cruising speed and WOT power when wanted. Others will complain about the extra 100# with the 90 but your only displacing another 8 gallons of water so the draft difference is minimal. As you say, others with 115's are floating and fishing in the same places you were with a 70 2s. If the boat can hang a 115, there is no way I'd go less than 90. See if there is any difference between the wt of the 90 and 115. Maybe you can push it up to the max. Been under powered for all my purposes before and will never go less than max again. Determine what is most important to you. My 90 is cruising in the 30's and WOT in the 40's. You will love the torque and power of the engine. Very impressed so far.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

There aren’t 115’s floating in some of the areas I pole unless it’s bolted on a Carolina Skiff.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

What is the weight difference between the 2 stroke 70 and the 4 stroke 90


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

About 100 pounds.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I would do the 90- actually- for 20 pounds more- I would do the Mercury 115. To get to the shark and beyond quickly in flamingo is worth it to me.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Merc 115 is 2.1 liter n same weight as old 2 stroke yamaha. Largest cubic inch 115. Currently i have the yamaha f70la 4 stroke n not impressed with power, mileage is fantastic. Replacement will be a modded 115 2 stroke for power/cruise.
I did a weight comparisons on most 115 4 n 2 strokes n only bout 20# difference between most.


----------



## Miragein (Aug 21, 2015)

Older Mirage, HPX? The 90 Zuke is like 100 lbs heavier than the 70 you have on now, I believe. While the holeshot will improve substantially, the top end is like 41-43. Also, I don't see how that difference affects your range all that much? Sounds like you run/fish the same areas as me.
Do your buddies have the same hull with the power/have ya poled them? To myself, the top end was not worth the new extra weight on the back. If you really want to haul like the tourney guys, then I agree with the others, and weight/draft is not the focus, you might as well step up to the 115, IMO (since ya asked ( :
It's a bummer no one can make a replacement for the ole 90 2 banger. Really was the best combo for these rigs!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I know where a cherry Yamaha 90 2 stroke can be purchased if you are interested...


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

Thanks. To clarify my old boat sold and had a 70 2S. The new boat will either have a new 70 4S Yamaha or a new Suzuki 90S. The boat is a Carbon edition so the extra weight of the 90 is more than neutralized by the lighter hull. It is hard to believe that 15 years after the 2S went the way of the dinosaur they haven't found a weight solution.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I would be sure the skiff floats level with the 90 as if it squats. With the lighter hull, it will be more sensitive to weight, especially on the transom.


----------



## Miragein (Aug 21, 2015)

Charles J. Foschini said:


> Thanks. To clarify my old boat sold and had a 70 2S. The new boat will either have a new 70 4S Yamaha or a new Suzuki 90S. The boat is a Carbon edition so the extra weight of the 90 is more than neutralized by the lighter hull. It is hard to believe that 15 years after the 2S went the way of the dinosaur they haven't found a weight solution.


Ahh, gotcha. Was thinking you were just repowering. Congrats on the new build. I'm sure ya probably spoke to the guys at Maverick. They just started doing these Carbon layups, no? How many have that hull out there--Murphy? That thing is gonna be a potato chip. I would think the weight savings would help with all your concerns, as opposed to offsetting the weight savings by adding more weight with more power? Also, like Matt says, the other issue is the squatting...
Whatever ya do, keep us posted and show some pics--I'm sure she'll be sweet!


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

I may be getting confused but when I read the weight for the 4S Yami 70 its 123 KG which is +_370 lbs. In other places its stated as 253 lbs. The Suzuki 90 is 341 LBs. If the former is correct it Seems like a no brainer. If its the latter, I need to do a bit more research.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Charles J. Foschini said:


> I may be getting confused but when I read the weight for the 4S Yami 70 its 123 KG which is +_370 lbs. In other places its stated as 253 lbs. The Suzuki 90 is 341 LBs. If the former is correct it Seems like a no brainer. If its the latter, I need to do a bit more research.


F70 is 253


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

You are correct. Its been a long time since I had conversions in math and I used the wrong #.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Charles J. Foschini said:


> I may be getting confused but when I read the weight for the 4S Yami 70 its 123 KG which is +_370 lbs. In other places its stated as 253 lbs. The Suzuki 90 is 341 LBs. If the former is correct it Seems like a no brainer. If its the latter, I need to do a bit more research.


123 kg x 2.2=270.6%


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

270.6#


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

If you fish mostly on the pole go with the 70, mostly on the trolling motor the 90. An angler or two upfront will level a "squatty" boat quite nicely.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Charles J. Foschini said:


> The boat is a Carbon edition so the extra weight of the 90 is more than neutralized by the lighter hull.


I could not disagree more with this. Your carbon upgrade should reduce weight everywhere, the effect acting very close to or at the boats center of gravity. Adding back a hundred extra pounds at the very aft end of your CG on a now lighter boat will make your boat squat even more. It’s not just weight that matters, balance is important too.

I ran a 2008 HPX-V with an F90 for 9 years and the squat when fishing alone is pronounced.

Get the F70 or, if you have to go fast, put the right 115 on it and tell yourself you can live with a ten inch +/- draft. Also plan on a counterbalance if you fish alone, when the HPX squats the chine is exposed and she slaps.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a Yamaha 70 on the back of my Professional and previously had a 90 2 stroke on the back of a Maverick HPX 17. The fuel performance improved by more than double. Not sure how the performance would compare to the Zuke. The other consideration for me would be access to quality motor technicians. You can find a Yamaha certified mechanic (and parts) all over Florida.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

I’ve got the 90 Zuke on my EC Fury and love it. I debated about the 60 vs 90 (weight vs speed). Top speed with two guys is 42 and around 6mpg. It’s an 18’ boat with a side console, but I float in 8” so the added weight of the 90 wasn’t bad enough to outweigh the speed I wanted. Hole shot is great and tons of torque. I have the ability to remove the TM batteries when I want to get as skinny as possible, plus the weight savings of the side console and it seemed like a no brained. Now after having it, I can’t see me having anything smaller, the 40mph+ is great for long runs.


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA (Jun 23, 2017)

If you can find a demo with the 70, go pole it.

Bring along a few gym weights or sandbags. Pole it with the extra weight in the back.

I think you are more likely to regret going too small than too large. Unless of course it squats like crazy on the above mentioned water test.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Call Rick Murphy’s son for a ride in his new carbon 17.


----------



## Housemouse (Jul 17, 2019)

are the weights being described equally? The specs for the yamaha mention: no prop and fluids. Is the zuke the same? or is it a "wet" weight with prop.


----------



## ShallowLA (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a 2017 Maverick 17V with a suzuki 90 on it. Feel free to reach out if I can help with anything.
I too am considering a carbon edition, but may do the 18 this time.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

The Suzuki 90 is a great motor it extremely efficient and has great torque! The F70 is also a great motor and is very efficient as well. If it’s speed and range you’re looking for then the zuke is your motor. If it’s draft you’re looking for then get the 70 and when you want to go far just launch early.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Ruddy Duck LA said:


> Bring along a few gym weights or sandbags. Pole it with the extra weight in the back.


Testing with the extra weight is a great idea.
Bringing 2 or 3 5 gallon buckets that you fill with sea water is the easiest way I've found to do that.


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

Fritz - I studied it a bit more and came to the same conclusion. I was traveling and just saw this today. I went with the 704S for several reasons:
1. Erics Outboard will come to my house for normal upkeep.
2. It's lighter and easier to pole. 
3. It will come from the factory done
4. It sips gas so range is silly
5. I've gotten excellent feedback from the first few carbons with a 70 that they perform much better than what I owned which while not fast was always fine. I don't need to be a speed demon and I don't tournament fish. 

Thanks for all the thoughtful replies.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Charles I think you made the right decision. I miss my HPX and could imagine getting another. I would definitely go with the F70, unless I had the courage to consider an even lighter 60hp (let’s not open that can of worms!). If you keep it light, you should be in the 8” range on draft, maybe less, which is great for a twelve degree skiff that will hold it’s own in the rough.

That said, the HPX really does handle a 115 pretty well, it’s not a shallow boat any longer, but it runs like the wind if you need to go fast (think middle fifties!) and, if you pull the power back, the 115 is amazingly efficient. 

I think you will love the new skiff and really hope you will share lots of pictures and your thoughts on the Carbon HPX.


----------



## Dpreston (Oct 16, 2015)

Hey bud! My new build starts next week, going 115 Merc ProXS, but it’s more of a tarpon/tourney rig. 70 or 115 imo, 70 for your purposes. That Zuke 90 is a great engine but only shaves a few pounds off a 115 so you might as well go all the way if you went that direction. Propped right and dialed in, you should see 42ish WOT with the F70 and it will float and pole like a champ. One day we’ll see a light 90 from Yamaha, and that will be the perfect all-around fit for this boat down the road but for now that’s just a pipe dream. Let’s catch up / get out there soon - hope all’s well!!!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Fritz said:


> I could not disagree more with this. Your carbon upgrade should reduce weight everywhere, the effect acting very close to or at the boats center of gravity. Adding back a hundred extra pounds at the very aft end of your CG on a now lighter boat will make your boat squat even more. It’s not just weight that matters, balance is important too.


Beat me to the punch!


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I use a F70 on my strike and I still am scraping the bottom too much. I couldn’t imagine adding 100 pounds right on the butt. Just get up 20 min earlier.


----------

